# Tire and wheel combos



## edtman

How bout a thread for the shoppers, where everyone post a view of their set-up with little to no write up


----------



## Polaris425

Obviously you're going to need to post what the setup is, otherwise its pointless.


----------



## bruteforce504

30" Gorilla Silverbacks on 14" ITP SS112 machined wheels












28" Zillas on 14" ITP SS112 Machined wheels


----------



## filthyredneck

29.5 Outlaws (skinny/wide combo.) on MSA Troopers wide-offset


----------



## walker

i'm trying to talk my accountant aka wife to let me buy the lighter 32 terminators and msa diesel wheels ...


----------



## filthyredneck

^and then work me a deal on them 32s and SS108s hopefully.

gotta put em on and test out one of these days.


----------



## walker

well yea uhm actually i was goin to talk u about that .. and if you don't want them notorious may want them


----------



## Polaris425

*29x12 Laws (x4) on SS108 wheels (SRA Offset) 2" HL lift



















Changed to 29.10 laws on front, same rims










26x12 MST's (x4) on SS108 SRA Rims no lift.




























26x12 MST's on ITP Type 7 Regular IRS Rims no lift



















Same tires/rims only now w/ 2" HL lift



















27x11 Zilla's (x4) On STI Slasher B6 regular IRS rims no lift














































*


----------



## Mudforce

SS 108's with wide skinny 28" Lightfoot's


----------



## jctgumby

29.5" 'Laws (skinny/wide combo)
STI Slasher C7 Wheels


----------



## Bootlegger

28x10x12 Silverbacks on SS112's










28x10x12 Silverbacks on Aluminum Crushloks


----------



## mudmaniac

2" Xtreme Lift
14" ITP 312 Wheels
27" STI Mud Trax Tires


----------



## bigblackbrute

31x9 laws all way around on ss112 wheels


----------



## gpinjason

28x10x12 Silverbacks all the way on Stock wheels, 2" lift, 1.5" spacers on rear...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

walker said:


> well yea uhm actually i was goin to talk u about that .. and if you don't want them notorious may want them


 :nutkick: NOT EVEN GONNA GIVE ME A SHOT AT MY OLD TIRES BACK??? LOL 
I COULD SHO'NUFF TEAR SOME STUFF UP WITH THOSE ON THE CANNED HAM


----------



## walker

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> :nutkick: NOT EVEN GONNA GIVE ME A SHOT AT MY OLD TIRES BACK??? LOL
> I COULD SHO'NUFF TEAR SOME STUFF UP WITH THOSE ON THE CANNED HAM


ooops my bad


----------



## walker

dirty 32's on ss108










ss108's with 30 mud lite xxl's


----------



## blue beast

ITP SS 112 ... 28 x 9 x 14 front and 28 x 11 x 14 rear.... 1" spacers front and rear


----------



## HondaGuy

30x9 Silverbacks on 14x6 IRS offset STI Slasher B6s










31x9.5 Outlaws on 14x8 SS 212s










28x11 Zillas on 14x8 SS 212s


----------



## walker

honda guy .. your ride is sweet i like it.. so how do you like the 30 backs compared to the 31 law's ????


----------



## HondaGuy

walker said:


> honda guy .. your ride is sweet i like it.. so how do you like the 30 backs compared to the 31 law's ????


Thanks man, I like the 30s a lot better. They are better planted and more stable in deep water, they climb better, they seem to get a better bite on the sides of the ruts with the awesome sidewall tread that the Backs have, and they clean out WAY better with less tire speed. All in all they just work a lot better with the setup I've got in the area that I ride in.


----------



## walker

my new msa k12 deisel's with 32x10x14 terminators


----------



## jbadon

dude thats nice


----------



## HondaGuy

walker said:


> my new msa k12 deisel's with 32x10x14 terminators


They look good man! Have you gotten a chance to try them out yet? If so how do you like them, and how do they compare to the Silverbacks?


----------



## walker

yea i will have a wright up tomorrow rode on them this weekend .. i will say this i'm very impressed how they pulled , rode and cleaned out ...


----------



## HondaGuy

Cool man, look forward to reading that review.


----------



## WAY BAD

walker said:


> my new msa k12 deisel's with 32x10x14 terminators


My friends and I were parked next to yall at River Run Satrurday. The Brute looks sweet with the Terminators on!!


----------



## walker

WAY BAD said:


> My friends and I were parked next to yall at River Run Satrurday. The Brute looks sweet with the Terminators on!!


thanks bro .. yall should have said something .. or least came over a drank a beer..


----------



## WAY BAD

Yea, we stayed out on the trails for most of the day. Maybe next time :beerchug:


----------



## walker

WAY BAD said:


> Yea, we stayed out on the trails for most of the day. Maybe next time :beerchug:


fo sho .. when yall want to come back holla at me .. we shall ride ..:rockn:


----------



## kawboy1

25x8/12 & 25x10/12 Artrax CTX tires on 12x7 ITP SS108's


----------



## NMKawierider

Those look great Kawboy1. Vicious! Should be a hell-of-a-tire.


----------



## fstang24

26x9x12 front, 26x12x12 rears, Maxxis Bighorns


----------



## 08GreenBrute

30x9x14 front 30x11x14 rear Zillas on ss112's with 2" xtreme lift








28x10x14 front 28x12x14 rear Mudlites on ss112's


----------



## kawboy1

nmkawierider said:


> Those look great Kawboy1. Vicious! Should be a hell-of-a-tire.


Thanks nmkawierider! I hope so.


----------



## brutepower95

Figured we revise an old thread I'm running 30 s/w backs msa m16 beadlock and 2in wheel spacers


----------



## JPs300

Great thread to bump, a "quick reference" guide for wheels/tires with them actually on a machine could be a rather handy thread. 


29.5 s/w Outlaw2's on 14x7 MSA Pilots


----------



## brute69

2010 brute force STI Hd3 14x7 terms. 29.5x10x14


----------



## dodge2500

07 brute on 31 s/w outlaws on m20s


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

im guessing this is for stock bikes. lol ima post both of mine

06 king quad on 29.5 ol2 s/w on m12 dieseld
12 honda 500 all skinny 31 laws on m12 diesels


----------

